# Snake pic thread.



## Yuki (May 9, 2007)

I see a lot of frog pic threads but have yet to see one for peoples pet snakes. so I hope people will post here. if there is alread a thread then I am sorry for posting this. I hope I get to see some nice pics tho.


----------



## roach dude (May 9, 2007)

How did i guess this was comeing...awesome!


----------



## Goomba (May 9, 2007)

It is said that an adult male pyxie frog in the Pretorian Zoo in South Africa got into the cobra nesting pit and ate 16 and a half baby cobras...the seventeenth being torn in half....













...frogs>snakes


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 9, 2007)

Then I shall contribute first. 

A young _Lampropeltis getula californiae_. Recently molted.

View attachment 62019

View attachment 62020

View attachment 62021


-Sean


----------



## GailC (May 9, 2007)

Here is my ball python






and some corns


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 9, 2007)

My Diamond x Jungle Carpet Python named Peloquin. He's in bad need of a shed.


----------



## What (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2007)

Garters


----------



## ChrisNCT (May 9, 2007)

Ok..you asked for it......   Here are all mine


----------



## JungleGuts (May 9, 2007)

my corn eatin dinner


----------



## Natemass (May 9, 2007)

hey chris can i borrow your GTP for a little bit


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2007)

wow look at all your balls they are soo pretty


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 9, 2007)

Wow Chris, that little red tail is beautiful!! think you have enough snakes?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (May 9, 2007)




----------



## xgrafcorex (May 9, 2007)

what kind of snake is that in the second picture snake eyes?

i've probably posted these somewhere...but here are a few pics of my snakes.



















and heres a pic of my friend/sorta roommate's snake that i am watching while she is in brazil.


----------



## Penna (May 10, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> what kind of snake is that in the second picture snake eyes?[/IMG]


looks like an amazon tree boa.





heres my blood python


----------



## Snake_Eyes (May 10, 2007)

Penna said:


> looks like an amazon tree boa.


Correct.


----------



## AviculariaLover (May 10, 2007)

Hehehe I love showing off my lovelies  

Bijou my ball python:






Mystique my solomon island tree boa:






Tiger my kenyan sand boa:






Napoleon a.k.a. "Little F*cker" the eastern milk snake:






Checkers the other eastern milk snake:






And Monty... he's SO much bigger now, he's a monster! Pink snow corn:


----------



## Lorgakor (May 10, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> and heres a pic of my friend/sorta roommate's snake that i am watching while she is in brazil.



Wow! What kind of snake is that? It is gorgeous! It's not a corn snake is it?


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 10, 2007)

hah rusty is blushing. :}  yep, its a corn.  she kept saying it was a rat snake..but when i asked people on this corn snake forum, the overwhelming answer was corn snake.  honestly i'm not crystal clear on the difference...different subspecies or something?  

he's pretty old...i forget exactly how old, but the first number to come to mind is 13 years old.  he has some trouble with each shed on the underside of his neck..you can see a little piece of skin there.  i think he has an old scar there or something..not sure.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.  I have to say that Rusty is the nicest looking corn snake I've ever seen. The colour is just wonderful and he looks so nice and beefy! I haven't liked the look of most corns, but that one is a beaut.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 10, 2007)

he is a looker for sure.  also has a very relaxed temperament.  he's bitten the owner before once in the last year, but other than that i can't say he has even tried to bite anyone.  she just messed up had the smell of food on her hand or something.  

heres a pic of him doing what he does best.


----------



## Penna (May 10, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> hah rusty is blushing. :}  yep, its a corn.  she kept saying it was a rat snake..but when i asked people on this corn snake forum, the overwhelming answer was corn snake.  honestly i'm not crystal clear on the difference...different subspecies or something?
> 
> he's pretty old...i forget exactly how old, but the first number to come to mind is 13 years old.  he has some trouble with each shed on the underside of his neck..you can see a little piece of skin there.  i think he has an old scar there or something..not sure.




red rat snakes are cornsnakes


----------



## LeilaNami (May 10, 2007)

To tell apart a corn or a rat you need to look at the band across their eyes.  I believe it's solid, it's a corn.  Broken, is a rat.  I can't remember if its the other way around or not.


----------



## CaptainChaos (May 11, 2007)

And here are some of mine lovely pets:
























































Need to take some new and better pictures... :?


----------



## P. Novak (May 11, 2007)

Some gorgeous snakes on this thread! I am especially fond of the venomous ones!   Keep em coming.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 11, 2007)

haha those C. viridis viridis look pretty welcoming. :} 

i really like that A. ceratophora too.  very nice group of snakes you have there. :clap:


----------



## padkison (May 11, 2007)

Wow! Some gorgeous snakes!

Well here's as plain as it gets.  Wild caught Black Rat Snake from up the street yesterday.  Do you have to feed these Black Mice? :?


----------



## padkison (May 11, 2007)

Here's an old one from last summer.  A copperhead that wouldn't go away.  About 2 feet long if I remember correctly.


----------



## syndicate (May 11, 2007)

Stefan excellent pictures.u have a great collection!would like to see more pics of that ceratophora.
just looked those up and it apears they live in same region as p.murinas,or in the usambra mountains.very interesting viper


----------



## P. Novak (May 11, 2007)

padkison said:


> Here's an old one from last summer.  A copperhead that wouldn't go away.  About 2 feet long if I remember correctly.


Gorgeous Copperhead! I would love and plan to own this species sometime in the future!


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (May 11, 2007)

I'll try to get photos up soon, i have right now 

1.1 _Lampropeltis getula floridana_ 4 foot and 4.5 foot

1.1 _Python regius_ 3.5 foot and 18in

1.0.0 _Lampropeltis triangulum sinaloae_ 17in

1.0 _Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis_ 4 foot

0.1 _Boa constrictor occidentalis_ 8 foot

1.0.0 _Elaphe obsoleta obsoleta_ 4.5 foot

I'll post photos soon,
~Samuel


----------



## CaptainChaos (May 12, 2007)

Thx, i too prefer the looks of venomous snakes. The Atheris is a nice species and maybe somewhere in the future i´ll get a few more of those like squamigera  
Ofcourse i have only a few crappy pics of all but here´s a few more:


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (May 12, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my female Boa Constrictor Imperator.  She is just over 5 feet right now (still small considering the size of her parents).  These pictures are about 4-5 months old, so she has grown a little more since they were taken.  Ill try to get pics of my Corn and Kingsnake to post later, but my camera is at school not home.


----------



## P. Novak (May 12, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:


> Thx, i too prefer the looks of venomous snakes. The Atheris is a nice species and maybe somewhere in the future i´ll get a few more of those like squamigera
> Ofcourse i have only a few crappy pics of all but here´s a few more:


Man that snake is gorgeous! I love the "eye lashes" on that snake! :clap:


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (May 12, 2007)

Those are Bush Vipers right?  Thats the #1 venomous snake I want to own someday.  I know someone that keeps a couple so Im going to work with him for a long while to get used to what it takes to care for one, then in a year or two I might look into getting one.


----------



## Bothrops (May 12, 2007)

_Crotalus durissus terrificus_













_Bothrops alternatus_



















_Bothrops neuwiedi paranaensis_


----------



## CaptainChaos (May 13, 2007)

Sounds good, it´s a good idea to work with someone who works with such and get used to these that way. She has been pretty easy at me so far, hopefully it would stay that way 

I love the Eyelashes too, although i´d prefer this babycolour instead of the yellow but still nice snakes indeed 

Man i like the looks of that terrificus! Just plain mean and nice :worship:


----------



## Natemass (May 13, 2007)

my newest little bugger, western hognose or basically my little prairie rattlesnake


----------



## Goomba (May 14, 2007)

I'm not a big snake guy, but I absolutely LOVE Gaboon Vipers. I will own one some day.


----------



## Natemass (May 15, 2007)

lazerus a long time ago id say he might have a good 6-8 inches from this pic


----------



## markface (May 17, 2007)

here's some pics of my collection 

Eryx colubrinus loveridgei
male






female






Lichanura trivirgata trivirgata
male 






female(gravid)






Lichanura trivirgata roseofusca
female






Candoia carinata paulsoni
males












female






python regius 
male pastel 






female pastel






male het hypo






 some of the female normals 
























there are more , but this is a good chunk of my collection .


----------



## SPJ (May 18, 2007)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## KUJordan (May 25, 2007)

Somehow I missed this thread.  There are some awesome pics on here!  

Here are a few of my favorite little friends:

The most striking osage copperhead I've ever seen, it's name is Zig:







The most beautiful western pigmy, _Sistrurus miliarius streckeri_, named Charles:







And for you non-HOT fans, here's the most beautiful red milk these eyes have ever seen:







Enjoy!


----------



## Natemass (May 25, 2007)

wow awesome hots and non hot snakes


----------



## Scorpendra (May 25, 2007)

wow, talk about convenient! i just found this little guy in my back yard.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (May 25, 2007)

Here are a few random shots of the 60+ snakes we keep.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (May 25, 2007)

OOOOPS! Sorry about the size. :8o


----------



## SPJ (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll ad this guy to the thread since he never gets to have his photo taken and I don't want him to feel left out.


----------



## CaptainChaos (Jun 3, 2007)

Few more:


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 3, 2007)

well taken pics , keep them coming.. cpt chaos what camera are you using?


----------



## markface (Jun 3, 2007)

awesome critters captain chaos !

that's one good looking ball python spj . 

here's a couple critters i just recently picked up 

2800 gram female ball python she has a couple scars from live feeding . she gets prekilled rats here .






here's a pair of spotted pythons i just picked up 
male 






female


----------



## CaptainChaos (Jun 3, 2007)

limz_777 said:


> well taken pics , keep them coming.. cpt chaos what camera are you using?


Hi, i use Canon EOS 400D + 18-55mm objective. I haven´t got better because i focuse more on my animals than taking pics of them


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 3, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:


> Hi, i use Canon EOS 400D + 18-55mm objective. I haven´t got better because i focuse more on my animals than taking pics of them


yea, definitely have to be careful taking photos of those snakes.  that genus Atheris has some beautiful snakes!  any more pics of them?  their eyes look really cool.  :worship:


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:


> Few more:


That is an awesome snake and great picture as well!


----------



## C.S (Jun 4, 2007)

Great looking collections everyone..
Since i'm new to the boards and just seen this thread..why not bring it back from the dead and ad a few of mine


----------



## Natemass (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome snakes everyone, still dont understand how you guys have the room for all the bigger snakes, i can only handle snakes under 5 ft at the moment


----------



## froggyman (Jun 4, 2007)

c.s is that third one a taiwan rat snake?


----------



## mant01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Heres a couple of ones I have on my computer of my old pets. The best pics are sadly albums but there you go anyway. One is off a halloween show I did for kids, theres a false water cobra male, a retic and a couple boas. I had some massive snakes at one time, I'll hunt the pics out and show you them.


----------



## C.S (Jun 4, 2007)

froggyman said:


> c.s is that third one a taiwan rat snake?


Yeppers a Taiwanese beauty

Love The FWC's...gotta get me one of those


----------



## froggyman (Jun 4, 2007)

how did you manage to snag one of those beauties? was it really expensive


----------



## C.S (Jun 4, 2007)

froggyman said:


> how did you manage to snag one of those beauties? was it really expensive


Through a local breeder ..actually i paid $150 for her, which is the average up here in the north  
Heres a few more shots of her [ she is one of my favorite photo-subjects ]..


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 4, 2007)

some pics i took tonight.


----------



## froggyman (Jun 5, 2007)

c.s are is their temper close to most ratsnakes? or are the psycho bite anything that moves type of snake?


----------



## C.S (Jun 5, 2007)

froggyman said:


> c.s are is their temper close to most ratsnakes? or are the psycho bite anything that moves type of snake?


Hatchlings [as with most species ] are pretty flighty/snippy but once accustomed to human interaction they calm down considerably.Much more tolerable then the other E.taeniura species i have kept


----------



## Heather (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is my LITTLE Dexter, a Black Rat Snake! (Dexter just seemed like a good name, I have no idea if it's a girl or boy)  Not as beautiful as the Rat snake above, but a sweet non-biter tho!  

Here he is checking out the new bedding!  (Oh, and thanks to all that offered the advise on the bedding!)


----------



## froggyman (Jun 6, 2007)

dont worry when he grows up he'll be a beautiful glossy black.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 6, 2007)

Heres a few crappy shots of my '06 female Woma:


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 6, 2007)

Man that snake is stunning David, what's the latin name?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks bro! 

The latin is _Apsidites ramsayi_.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## AviculariaLover (Jun 6, 2007)

My new baby male ball python, Jacques, sitting alongside his future girlfriend, Bijou. Dont care how long it takes, one day, they will have babies because they are both so beautiful :} 

Jacques has some really cool high white areas that can't quite be seen in these pics, they are mostly up close to his head. And Bijou... she's losing her brown. It's getting peppery towards the bottom, and yellowish on top. In flourescent lights, she looks green. I love her to death.


----------



## Natemass (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes! blood pythons my favorite rollinkansas how much did you pay for yours, ive wanted 1 for a long time


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 6, 2007)

Natemass said:


> Yes! blood pythons my favorite rollinkansas how much did you pay for yours, ive wanted 1 for a long time



I got him on credit from a buddy of mine.


----------



## froggyman (Jun 7, 2007)

is that a different colormorph on your blood?
Didn't think they were so light
also how big do they get?
  Thanks
              Dan


----------



## K-TRAIN (Jun 7, 2007)

heres my ball python, emily.


----------



## C.S (Jun 8, 2007)

Great looking Sumatran blood python rollinkansas:clap: ..
Heres a few of the bloods i have had [no longer keep bloods/short-tails]

Sumatran blood pythons..












Borneo short-tail.






Sumatran short tail [AKA -Black blood]


----------



## froggyman (Jun 8, 2007)

i heard bloods can be pretty agressive 

Whats your expericence with them?


----------



## C.S (Jun 8, 2007)

froggyman said:


> i heard bloods can be pretty agressive
> 
> Whats your expericence with them?


Tempermental  i think describes the species better than aggressive.[Then again i don't believe any snake is aggressive ].
If you can accept the fact that the aren't going to be your big  lap snake..[like a boa for example] they are great.
Again, it depends on how much interaction it has had as a hatchling/yearling...but like any snake , some will remain defensive regardless of how much handling is done when young.
I have had bloods as calm as Bp's...and others that would act defensive [hiss, stike out ] with routine cage cleaning.


----------



## froggyman (Jun 8, 2007)

ok sure are heavy bodied snakes!


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc (Jun 10, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> hah rusty is blushing. :}  yep, its a corn.  she kept saying it was a rat snake..but when i asked people on this corn snake forum, the overwhelming answer was corn snake.  honestly i'm not crystal clear on the difference...different subspecies or something?
> 
> he's pretty old...i forget exactly how old, but the first number to come to mind is 13 years old.  he has some trouble with each shed on the underside of his neck..you can see a little piece of skin there.  i think he has an old scar there or something..not sure.


Rat snakes are a group of colubrid snakes that generally get rather large and have a flat belly. a corn snake just happens to fall in that group.


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc (Jun 10, 2007)

padkison said:


> Wow! Some gorgeous snakes!
> 
> Well here's as plain as it gets.  Wild caught Black Rat Snake from up the street yesterday.  Do you have to feed these Black Mice? :?


uuh.. aren't they protected? They are almost gone in my state. Mainly because of stupid people who are ignorant of snakes. they disgust me. everytime i here someone tell me they killed a snake of some sort, i want to deck them in the face.


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc (Jun 10, 2007)

Molitor said:


> wow, talk about convenient! i just found this little guy in my back yard.


is that a brown snake?


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 22, 2007)

just took this picture of my king snake.  sadly, i'll be selling it this week.


----------



## CaptainChaos (Aug 12, 2007)

Here´s a few new pics to bring up this thread again:




































And the last ofcourse is a baby _Atheris squamigera _, not ceratophora (that´s what happens when you do these things at night) 

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 12, 2007)

AnthrpicDecadnc said:


> is that a brown snake?


yeah. sadly, it managed to escape so i had to release it after it was re-captured :8o


----------



## Daisey_Boo222 (Aug 13, 2007)

my corn-hercules





He's a bit grumpy =]











This is where he currently resides- only for travel of course. He's got it all in there


----------



## Daisey_Boo222 (Aug 13, 2007)

oops- I can't see the pics.. let me know if you can


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 13, 2007)

heres a pic of my girl after a shed


----------



## xgrafcorex (Nov 13, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:


> Here´s a few new pics to bring up this thread again:
> And the last ofcourse is a baby _Atheris squamigera _, not ceratophora (that´s what happens when you do these things at night)
> 
> Cheers
> Stefan



love those Atheris!   

took my highly dangerous corn snake out last night..hadn't handled it in a while since i moved..figured i'd take it out for a bit before feeding it.  camera was on autofocus since it's kinda tough to take focused one handed pics..  the snake is now at 3 feet long..has grown quite a bit.


----------

